# Clove oil in reef tank?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

will it wipe out my corals? or is it reef safe? im looking to knock out all my fishes so i can get the stupid damsels out of the tank without tearing it down


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't... get a damsel trap.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Also, you would probably have to do a 100% water change when you were done! (Not good for your reef tank)


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Keri said:


> I wouldn't... get a damsel trap.


i tried the bottle traps and they didnt go for it


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't risk it on my own tank even if it was okay for the reef.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

and i tried a fish hook but all i caught was my tomato clown


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Train your fish to eat frozen food from your hand with a large net in the tank while they eat, edge it up under them, you'll get them eventually.


Also, never buy damsels  I guess it's too late for that one tho lol.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Keri said:


> Train your fish to eat frozen food from your hand with a large net in the tank while they eat, edge it up under them, you'll get them eventually.
> 
> Also, never buy damsels  I guess it's too late for that one tho lol.


my girlfriend likes them


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> my girlfriend likes them


It's a pity they turn into jerks when they get older because they are pretty and usually relatively inexpensive. I like them as well but just don't care for how they turn out. Chromis are the exception, I have never had any issues with mine.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Keri said:


> It's a pity they turn into jerks when they get older because they are pretty and usually relatively inexpensive. I like them as well but just don't care for how they turn out. Chromis are the exception, I have never had any issues with mine.


ive got 6 chromis and all of them are well behaved haha


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Damsels*

I had the same problem with my 4 stripe damsels. Tried for months to get them out. Boy did they tease me, swam around in the open even with my hand in tank, as soon as I touched a net they disapeared only to come out as soon as I put net down. Finally had to bite the bullet and pull all the LR out, even then it took a few hours to finally net them (dam center brace). Silly me then put them in my cycling 100g tank. They had that to themselves for 4 months, just added 3 chromis, 2 eels, a banded shark (this will be going in a 400g tank in a while) and a maroon clown with anemone.(got all plus about 40lbs LR for $30,sweet deal) anyways they were a-holes for a few days towards the chromis, now they are all buddies.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Clove oil or any type of oil is not reef safe, here's an idea but with damsels it may not work as they burrow into holes in the sand and live rock, drain the water out of the tank and you can catch most fish out....

Another way that I used is to get a proper fish trap like those acrylic boxes with sliding doors, then submerse it in the tank for a few weeks and feed small market shrimp tied to a piece of live rock inside the acrylic box. They will be wary at first but guaranteed after a week will be use to eating in the box. Because the shrimp is tied to the live rock they can only enter to eat it. Once they go in and pick at it for a few days they will stay in there for awhile trying to eat then, bang the door shuts. It takes patience to catch them but I've done it many times for the smartest of fish. They all get hungry eventually and get caught!


----------

